# Colors - Photo thread



## zedcorrado (Jul 23, 2001)

I haven't been on Vortex for a while but I am a long time member, mainly because of my Corrado that I am finally letting go of. I am test driving a CC R-Line next Saturday and my wife and I are both thinking that the color selection will be the biggest decision. I did a search but couldn't find a thread with photos of all available colors. It will likely be a 2012 in case the colors have changed. Black is probably not an option. Look great when washed and waxed, but show every imperfection. My wife loves the white, but I have had a white Corrado for 14 years and a white Jetta before that (not ruled out though).

So, please post up photos of all available colors, R-Line or not. If this has been done already, please post a link. 

Thanks. Here's to joining the group over here :beer:


----------



## Daze513 (May 25, 2010)

Welcome!! Although you said no black here is mine. The color name is Deep Black Pearl. It has a tint of dark blueish in the sun. Good luck and enjoy the new ride!


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

This is Reflex Silver


----------



## pqerpqer (Nov 21, 2010)

Reflex Silver R-Line (2010) (hopefully the pic comes through - not sure I've done it correctly)
photo.JPG


----------



## pqerpqer (Nov 21, 2010)

pqerpqer said:


> Reflex Silver R-Line (2010) (hopefully the pic comes through - not sure I've done it correctly)
> photo.JPG


clearly not.... sorry.


----------



## zedcorrado (Jul 23, 2001)

Thanks guys. The black does look classy! Is the Reflex Silver the same as the old mk3 Reflex Silver? I am pretty sure my Jetta Trek is that color.

Keep them coming!


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

Iron Grey Metallic.


----------



## Virtual61 (Jan 21, 2011)

*I never thought I'd buy a white car .....*

... but after I drove a Mocha CC, I was talking to the salesman as we watched this car being 'unwrapped' in the back lot. The more I looked, the more I liked .... 

CANDY WHITE:


----------



## washanobotit (Dec 29, 2010)

If i wasnt able to get Candy White, I would've went with the Iron Grey or the Mocha


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Reflex Silver/Black interior


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

White Gold FTW! 

Reasons why I like the color:
1. It changes color depending on lighting conditions.
2. Its a sleeper for dirt and imperfections, but looks nice and glossy when it has a fresh coat of wax.
3. I just plain like the color. Its not silver, which I like. Thiis is just a little different.

Please excuse the stock look. I am working on that. Engine first though :beer:


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

WHITE GOLD 

I like it because it can look gold or reflex silver in different lighting.


----------



## gospeed-racer (Aug 15, 2003)

*Shadow Blue*

This the Shadow Blue for 09, for 12 it is now Night Blue...


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

Not the best pics but Mocha Anthracite.


Sent from my iPod touch


----------



## zedcorrado (Jul 23, 2001)

Thanks again. Really liking the reflex silver and the white. Isn't there a dark gray color? If any colors aren't covered, please post!


----------



## kirtap0 (Feb 3, 2011)

*German Forum*

http://www.motor-talk.de/fahrzeuge.html?herstellerId=266&serieId=84&baureiheId=24763
ic:


----------



## pqerpqer (Nov 21, 2010)

zedcorrado said:


> Thanks again. Really liking the reflex silver and the white. Isn't there a dark gray color? If any colors aren't covered, please post!


No Dark Gray I don't think. I believe there is a thread about 2012 cc's (started by Paul I think) that breaks down which colors the r-line comes in, which I believe are all except Island Gray and one other color. Iron Gray is probably the darkest gray color it comes in. Good luck!


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Virtual61 said:


> ... but after I drove a Mocha CC, I was talking to the salesman as we watched this car being 'unwrapped' in the back lot. The more I looked, the more I liked ....
> 
> CANDY WHITE:


That's funny. Because I had my heart set on a Blue Lux with 2 tone interior, and when I went to give my deposit they were unwrapping my Silver R-Line and I said to myself 'Thats the one.'


----------



## zedcorrado (Jul 23, 2001)

I can't believe I have to wait a whole week before I am able to test drive it. Too busy this week.

Thanks for the help gents. I am thinking so far it is R.Silver > White > ?


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

pqerpqer said:


> No Dark Gray I don't think. I believe there is a thread about 2012 cc's (started by Paul I think) that breaks down which colors the r-line comes in, which I believe are all except Island Gray and one other color. Iron Gray is probably the darkest gray color it comes in. Good luck!


Island Gray Metallic is a dark grey.








not sure if it comes in r-line for 2011-2012


----------



## CC-UAE (Jan 26, 2011)

The CC on any color is HOT :heart:

but for me the combo of Candy White exterior with Truffle Interior is always a winning combo on any car


----------



## pqerpqer (Nov 21, 2010)

sfccryder said:


> Island Gray Metallic is a dark grey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..I believe that is the problem - no Island Gray in R-Line based on what I've seen here. Which is why i said no dark gray. A shame - I think the R-line would look great in Island Gray....


----------



## pqerpqer (Nov 21, 2010)

I suppose you could get an Island Gray lux and eventually switch the wheels out and buy the Gold Coast Kit to make it look like an r-line.......


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

There is a mocha brown color. I'm not sure on the exact name but it looks really sexy. I've only seen one in person.


----------



## supermatt7001 (Mar 24, 2010)

Island Grey


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

My Island grey here. 


2010-11-23_15-16-47_626 by doqfastlane, on Flickr


cc3 by doqfastlane, on Flickr


----------



## Faramarz1 (May 13, 2010)




----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## zedcorrado (Jul 23, 2001)

cwwiii said:


> There is a mocha brown color. I'm not sure on the exact name but it looks really sexy. I've only seen one in person.


Very interested in this color. Poking around the web my wife and I are very intrigued by it. Thanks again to everyone who has contributed. Awesome looking cars for sure.


----------



## kdeering (Dec 22, 2009)

Iron Grey


----------



## 10CC (Oct 6, 2010)

zedcorrado said:


> Very interested in this color. Poking around the web my wife and I are very intrigued by it. Thanks again to everyone who has contributed. Awesome looking cars for sure.


If you mean the Mocha Anthracite, it's no longer available (discontinued after 2010).

This one isn't my car, but this thread is what convinced me to look at a colour other than the Black, Candy White or Island Gray that I was originally only looking for.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4272810-Pics-of-Starbucks-CC-(Mocha-Brown)


----------



## kyle1 (Feb 15, 2009)

kdeering said:


> Iron Grey


Thanks! This just replaced a black B8 S5 as the wallpaper on my Macbook!


----------



## zedcorrado (Jul 23, 2001)

This is the "brown" we liked. Can someone ID it?









This is the first new car I ever thought of purchasing. What kind of price range would be a good result for a 2011 R-Line? I will probably stick to 2011 to hopefully get a better deal and the 0.0% financing.


----------



## pqerpqer (Nov 21, 2010)

zedcorrado said:


> This is the "brown" we liked. Can someone ID it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I'm not mistaken it looks like the Light Brown Metallic (imaginative name, huh?).


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

pqerpqer said:


> If I'm not mistaken it looks like the Light Brown Metallic (imaginative name, huh?).


The Gold Coast CC is a custom color. 

The color that VW offered for the NA CC is Light Brown Metallic


----------

